# Scale rot?



## lilsnake2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a 2 year old female ball python, and she just recently shed. However, I noticed a problem on the top of her snout a white patch of flesh and the shed remains had a black spot kind of like a scab. Is this scale rot? Here are some pictures:


----------



## Bazzgazm (Feb 18, 2012)

the only thing i see is a snake that looks like it needs MORE humidity.. and about right now... a bath....

The nose problems usually come from rubbing, and i can imagine he was trying pretty hard to get that shed started...


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2012)

Can we get a picture of your enclosure?  I can say this with certainty...your ball python is having a hard time shedding.  Ambient humidity is probably an issue.  This is no surprise since you live in AZ.  When your snake is going to shed, try providing a secondary hide packed with a moist medium such as sphagnum moss.  Your snake will retreat there to soak up some extra moisture.  This should help solve your shedding issues.


----------



## Entomancer (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow.

That snake looks like it has at least one retained shed. Do what the others said, and if that doesn't work, I think there are some "shedding aids" you can buy from pet stores.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 18, 2012)

First give her a nice, long, warm bath. Then peel all the shed skin off of her including the eye caps.

You need to increase the humidity of your enclosure. If you can not manage that, at least give your snake a gentle warm bath when his eyes go blue.

Retained sheds are a serious problem. Your snake will get seriously stressed, can go blind due to retained eye caps and eventually die. Keep in mind that if the snake is not shedding in one piece or so, there is probably a husbandry problem.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 18, 2012)

> the only thing i see is a snake that looks like it needs MORE humidity.. and about right now... a bath....
> 
> The nose problems usually come from rubbing, and i can imagine he was trying pretty hard to get that shed started...


+1
She is in a a good long soak for sure


----------

